# Rayco 1625 vs. Vermeer 252



## TreeJunkie (Aug 2, 2005)

What's everyones opinion on these two machines? I know i'm in the market for one or the other. And need a few opinions here. 
The one thing i do favor about the vermeer is the service here in town is excellent-I don't know if the same can be said of our Rayco dealer.

I know the vermeer basic set up will run right at 11k/ I'm not sure about the 1625 though. Anyone know off the top of their head? I think it's more money, if so is it worth the additional $.

Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 2, 2005)

I had a 252 i liked it a lot .I did 500 hours+ with it, it only ever let me down the once ,the engine management circuit board stopped working, luckily the machine was under warranty they came out and fixed/replaced the part in no time .I rate Vermeer very high for there product and for there service ,hence when i needed a new grinder i went back to Vermeer ..One other thing i never changed a belt or bearing in over 500 hours


----------



## TreeJunkie (Aug 2, 2005)

I agree w/ what you have to say in regard to vermeer's great service. At least in my area it's top notch. I've also heard good things about the rayco dealer in town, however i haven't dealt w/ them myself so it's hard to say.


Talked to a guy tonight who bought a rayco 1625 a few months back- he couldn't remember exactly what he'd paid for it but he thought it might be 12,000 ++++ does that seem about right?

Anyone run this machine before or both??


----------



## Dadatwins (Aug 2, 2005)

I have the 1625a and am happy with it except for the bearing problems. 3 sets with just over 200 hours. First set was replaced under warentee by dealer, Paid $150.00 direct from bearing house this time. Smaller machines 1625 & 1631 are set up with ball bearings at the cutting wheel which are not designed for the side loads grinders put out. All size vermeer and carlton machines are set up with tapered roller bearings. Not a real big job to change out, but it will shut you down for a 1/2 day plus the $$$. Rayco says the ball bearing are fine and should last 3-400 hours but I have yet to find a Rayco user that has done this. Currently waiting on a drive motor for the Rayco, recalled from manufacturer, also warantee part. I like the 4 wheel stance of the rayco vs. 3 wheel on the vermeer 252. 11k -12k should be current price of machine. Rayco has a summer special right now with low interest and deals on a lot of their equipment. My dealer is chasing me to upgrade, but I must admit while I like my Rayco grinder, I am looking at other options like the Bandit and Rolla's Vermeer 352 does have a certain appeal. Good luck.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 3, 2005)

Dada the new 352s now come with 4 wheels and an extra 2 hp ,as for my 352 i used it today and still like it lots ,i have also used it without the extra/dual wheels on level ground it was stable enough ,though i wouldn't use it like this on a regular basis


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 3, 2005)

in action


----------



## TreeJunkie (Aug 3, 2005)

I demo'd a 352 this morning. Nice stumper, certainly like the 4 wheels and hydraulic steering, as well as the increased hp however i don't know if i can justify the cost of this machine. Yes it out cuts a 252, but taking the tires off it becomes unstable and it will take longer to take them off w/ the extra bolts. 
I find the machine to be in the no mans land of classification. Larger than the back yard/affordable machines and no quite the cutting speed of the big boys...


Who knows,,, i'm still undecided


----------



## Dadatwins (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice machine Rolla, Question about the wheel guard, can the round metal tubing be lifted without lifting the whole cover like the 252 design? Looks like it is welded to the cover and must be lifted as one unit. 

As for stability, I had a Rayco 1620 3 wheel design and rolled it once on an incline, no damage but it was a PIA to winch it back upright. Hydraulic steering is a MAJOR plus, especially in tight areas and once you get some chips on the ground. My 1625 with 4 wheels is very stable, low center of gravity and has piviting front axle which keeps the 4 wheels on the ground. I have the extra wheels and use them if I am in wet area but mostly not necessary, machine handles fine with regular setup. I am no where land also Junkie, cost of slight upgrade to 1631 not really worth it right now, am probably going to wait out the season and look at rg-50 or 352 next year. I am also going to look at Bandit models for another opinion. Hope this helps, I would suggest a demo of all the units before buying, I did demo of 3 units before buying the Rayco.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 4, 2005)

Dadatwins said:


> Nice machine Rolla, Question about the wheel guard, can the round metal tubing be lifted without lifting the whole cover like the 252 design? Looks like it is welded to the cover and must be lifted as one unit.



Dada the whole cover and guard comes up i'm afraid but ,i usualy hold mine up with a cable when grinding in tight spots like up against walls ,fences etc

Treejunkie i can have the wheels on or off in under 3 mins ,i chose the 352 because it is exactly like you said in between a 252 and a bigger rg50 etc.I wanted a diesel motor and increased HP in a machine that can still get into tight areas when needed and cope with the more frustrating bigger stumps, also the price differance between 352 and a bigger machine [rg50,carlton 7015] is quite a lot,all in all i'm realy happy with my choice,i do agree though the machine dos feel a little unstable without the extra wheels ,but like i said i did try it without them on flat ground and only on a 1' stump and i never thought for a minute that it might go over


----------



## stumpy66 (Aug 4, 2005)

I have had my 352 in allsorts of slopes and angles. and it does cope ok. when it has felt scary i have tried to rock the machine just to see if it is on its limit,but so far (thankfully) it has not shown a sign of rolling. With the dual wheels off of course a different matter.....but you would have to be daft to try it with the wheels off. Petrol engines are stressy things, desiel is a better job, can run on red too....cheaper again. The vermeer is a impressive machine to look at too..helps with getting a better price. But don't buy one, get some one who already has one to do your grinding for you. isn't that right rollocoasta?


----------



## treesurgeon (Aug 11, 2005)

well the vermeer design on the 252 goes way back, and improves on it every year just about. i would thing the people at rayco just copied that design and improved on it to make it an overall better grinder. if i were you i would just start on the 352 and save lots of time.
one thing, the 252 is very versatile, more than the 352, so it depends on what kind of jobs you do mostly.


----------



## stumpy66 (Aug 16, 2005)

i run a modified dosko and a 352...i don't think that there is much domestic/non forestry work we cannot touch....just dont mix 252's and 1625's....with the 352....
different gravy....rollacoaster.....are we alone in our appreciation of the 352?


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 18, 2005)

stumpy66 said:


> i run a modified dosko and a 352...i don't think that there is much domestic/non forestry work we cannot touch....just dont mix 252's and 1625's....with the 352....
> different gravy....rollacoaster.....are we alone in our appreciation of the 352?



Possibly...how many hours stumpy66 do you have on your 352 ?? have you had the silly guard modifacation done to your machine ??


----------



## tommyo (Aug 19, 2005)

I have a Rayco 1625, yr. 2002 and have 329 hours on the orig.bearings.Grease every day! No problems so far,Knock on wood!!!


----------



## stumpy66 (Aug 20, 2005)

a lot of my work at the moment is domestic so the best vermeer has only done about 33 hours to date......i like it a lot it is easy to use and customers enjoy its presence...the guard can catch but with a strap is not too bad....what are the details of the mod and what has it been designed to address?


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Aug 21, 2005)

I mean't engine guard [area around exhaust] you know the bolts arent long enough to bite the nuts on the exhaust SILLY LITTLE MOD NO BIG DEAL ,STOPS THE EXHAUST BOLTS COMING LOOSE THOUGH [dam cap lock haha]


----------

